# Which doe would you choose?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am struggling here! I am new to goats and this will be my first goat purchase! I am torn between these two.
#1 is Cheyenne. She is a 3 year old nubian.

















#2 is Ziva. She is a 4 year old alpine.









Here are some pics of her kids

















They are both $200 and registered. Doe #2 is being sold to me with the promise of being bred in the fall to the same buck who sired the kids in the pictures above. Also, Ziva has been shown in showmanship and is very friendly (says the owner) and Cheyenne is a little bit skittish but still friendly.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whats your plans for goats? The nubian has very little milk in her udder at least in that picture, is it full? 

from the side view of the alpine her rear udder looks like it is lacking but she looks more capacious.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

The nubian's owner says she is from good lineage but she just doesnt produce a ton of milk. 

I will try to get a photo of the alpine's udder.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you know how much milk each is giving? If you are wanting milk production, it looks like the Alpine is most likely the better milker. What are their registered names? Are they at the same place? If they are you could always go look at both of them and then make a decision. I have bought several does that were "skittish", bring them home and they won't leave me alone.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Nubian has un-cared for hooves and there's something I don't like about her front knees.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

They are not at the same place. And I also have noticed her knees. 

The owner of the Alpine has been way more involved in the sale than the Nubian owner. Whenever i ask her a question she promptly responds and if I ask for pictures she goes out right away and takes them. I am waiting on an udder picture for the Alpine right now. She said give her a few minutes and she could send one.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are the new pics she just took for me.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Overall I like the Alpine better. She is a tiny bit awkwardly proportioned but I think part of it is the way the pictures are taken because the new ones she doesn't look as funky than the first. 

I don't like the knees on the Nubian and her udder isn't very impressive.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't care for the Nubian at all. I do however love the Alpine, she is very nice.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I vote the Alpine as well.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I vote alpine as well. she still looks a little disproportioned, but I think it's just the angle of the camera.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Alpine for sure. Just the better run for the money IMO.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Did you need another vote for the Alpine? That's how I'm voting as well.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I knew in my gut it would be the alpine and the girl that is selling her is super helpful and I am sure she will help me through the process.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The Nubian has un-cared for hooves and there's something I don't like about her front knees.


I thought the same thing! Something just doesn't look right...:question:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep . Alpine


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would choose the Alpine as well...when you get a goat you know has been well cared for..there are less likely to have "skeletons in the closet" so to speak.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is another vote for the alpine I'm just curios to those who mentioned the knees on the Nubian, what are you looking at exactly? My Nubian/Lamancha girls have knees that look like that..., they are 5, so what are you thinking?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking at how the bad feet are affecting the knees. In the top picture you can see how her hooves have gone untrimmed so long that both cleats are bending to the outside. The goat stands with the knees cocked out and slightly bent to compensate. If she has been doing that for long, there's a good chance the connective tissues in her knees is destroyed and will always cause a weakness.
It could be a conformation fault that is casing it to some extent. I still wouldn't choose her unless the rest of the animal was exceptional and she isn't.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I'm looking at how the bad feet are affecting the knees. In the top picture you can see how her hooves have gone untrimmed so long that both cleats are bending to the outside. The goat stands with the knees cocked out and slightly bent to compensate. If she has been doing that for long, there's a good chance the connective tissues in her knees is destroyed and will always cause a weakness.
> It could be a conformation fault that is casing it to some extent. I still wouldn't choose her unless the rest of the animal was exceptional and she isn't.


That would explain my girls They were not well cared for at all before they came here, and unfortunately I didn't know any better, because I knew nothing about goats, but they are being cared for now, and I'm happy about their progress since being here.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> That would explain my girls They were not well cared for at all before they came here, and unfortunately I didn't know any better, because I knew nothing about goats, but they are being cared for now, and I'm happy about their progress since being here.


 Hey, that's alright. If you're happy with them then I'm happy for them. They may become creaky and arthritic as they get up around 10. If so, by then you have a few decent doelings and be able to retire then.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I vote for the alpine too, she is better conformationaly and she has a better udder.
The Nubian's front knees bow, and her hooves are not taken care of.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I vote Alpine. She is pretty, sweet, and has waddles. TEST FOR CL AND CAE. As a new goat owner you do NOT want to deal with that. Check for knobby knees, bumps on udder or anywhere else, sore joints, and loose poop.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

If I do not own her yet can I still get the tests done for CL and CAE? How much does it generally cost and how long does it take before you know?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can offered to pay for it to be done prior to purchasing..Biotracking is fast...Get it there by Monday morning..they test on Tuesday..you can have results sent to you via Email and know By 5 pm Tuesday evening...I like to send off my blood worm by wednesday or Thursday to insure it is there on time...if by change you missed the dead line they will test the following Tuesday..$4 for CAe rest..Not sure about CL..If the owner cant pull blood you may have to pay for a vet to do it..
http://www.biotracking.com/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Biotracking only does CAE - so if you want both done you will need to go through a place like WADDL to have the testing done. If you mail the blood on monday you should have results by Friday.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can send it to BioTracking for the CAE test and they will then shuttle the blood to WADDL for the CL test. I would contact them ahead of time though and make sure they still do this. It is $4 for a CAE test through BioTracking.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

That Nubian has crooked, weak knees and her udder isn't very good. I would go for the Alpine if given my choice.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

The alpine looks GREAT for a family milker!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Jumping in late. Absolutely the Alpine. Also, the way you are describing her owner tells me she is either better quality, cared for, knowledgable or all of the above. 
I use WADDL and send in the blood my self, I run CAE,CL, Johne's since it's not very expensive to do the 3.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Could you run me through the process of sending it into WADDL step by step? And how much blood would need to be drawn?


----------

